# Ogemaw county



## nickjitsu (Apr 29, 2014)

hello, I’m new to morel hunting. Been out twice with nothing to show. Anyone know if they’re popping in ogemaw county yet?


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

Didn't look hard today. But I did not see any. Did get a nice mess of Wild Leeks though. they're awesome. I think it is still too early up there since there was 6" of snow two weeks ago.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Not sure about your county but one thing is for sure, all of the "morel indicators" are out of whack this year!


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

The difference between north and south is incredible this year. I made my plans ahead as I always do, reserved a place to stay up north for my week off, and it blows. There aren’t any up in the northeast. Not where I go anyways. Would have been a good year to save money and stay home.


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

I’d say the last of the frost is trying to leave the ground up in the NE 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

ReallyBigFish said:


> Didn't look hard today. But I did not see any. Did get a nice mess of Wild Leeks though. they're awesome. I think it is still too early up there since there was 6" of snow two weeks ago.


I agree RBFish wild leaks are great and I felt like I was in N.W Mi. With some of these new woods I have been checking out, amazing how abundent they are in the N.E woods, never new.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Still a few patches of snow in the woods around Gaylord and US 2 in the yoop .


----------



## shawnhunts1 (Sep 8, 2009)

They are out but miniscule in size as they are just starting. ReallyBigFish where did you get the leeks?


----------



## rnc9502 (Mar 26, 2009)

found my first in Montmorency Co yesterday.. way late this year.. 
hoping to salvage the season with a good couple weeks


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

shawnhunts1 said:


> They are out but miniscule in size as they are just starting. ReallyBigFish where did you get the leeks?


Southern Ogemaw County


----------



## nickjitsu (Apr 29, 2014)

Cool. Thanks for the input. I guess I’ll give it a few more warm days. The most I’ve ever found is what I stumble upon turkey hunting. A hat full every year. This year I’m dedicating some miles to them though


----------



## LTH (Nov 14, 2017)

Searched Northern Ogemaw county Friday evening and bit on Saturday and only found a couple Beef Steaks. The leaks are up but the trillium are far behind, very little grass. On a positive note, lots of rain over the past weekend with more coming later this week. The last of the frost in our area just south of Rose City finally pulled out of the shaded areas so I am hopeful this weekend we will see some growth. On a sour note, it appears I lost two more of my secluded areas to cutting over the winter. I had seen the machinery in the area last deer season and was hoping they wouldn't come as far as they did but, it is all gone


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

MrJosePetes said:


> The difference between north and south is incredible this year. I made my plans ahead as I always do, reserved a place to stay up north for my week off, and it blows. There aren’t any up in the northeast. Not where I go anyways. Would have been a good year to save money and stay home.


Yeah, I've picked em with snow in the deep roadside ditches not hit by the sun much before, but it's crazy this year. Hope the window hasn't closed on the blacks yet. Seeing white varieties down here is usually when they are strong up North.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

calling for 20 degrees in mio tonight..that BLOWS...last night we got one inch of badly needed rain


----------



## nickjitsu (Apr 29, 2014)

I looked again today. Nothing.


----------



## shawnhunts1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Went out yesterday for a nice walk what else could you call it as we found no shrooms


----------



## shawnhunts1 (Sep 8, 2009)

almost a week later,,, I found a few. to me it seems as though they are not popping yet. very small and it is very dry,


----------



## LTH (Nov 14, 2017)

shawnhunts1 said:


> almost a week later,,, I found a few. to me it seems as though they are not popping yet. very small and it is very dry,


I don't think it is going to happen this year, at least for the blacks. After only finding 15 blacks between several known producing areas in both Ogemaw and Oscoda counties last weekend I told the wife, "if we do not get any rain this week it will be a bust"! No rain to speak of this week...

That being said, I will go out and try one more time this weekend just in case I am wrong.

Good luck in your future hunts.


----------

